# Welcome home!!



## The DVC Moderators

*WELCOME HOME!!*​Welcome to the DVC Forums.

We have now added *DVC Resorts* as a new board on the DVC Forums. We hope this addition will be a welcome addition and better help to define the appropriate topics on each of the DVC Boards. Other changes include *Purchasing DVC* (a new name for DVC Operations) and *Member Services*. The new DVC  Resorts forum and Member Services will share what was formerly  DVC Planning .

Here are the discussion topics welcome on each of the revamped DVC Forums:

*Purchasing DVC*   A resource for anything to do with buying or selling DVC contracts including Use Year issues & questions.                         

*DVC Resorts*  Discussion about the DVC resorts themselves. Checking-in, wireless, internet, views, transportation options, pool hopping, occupancy, security, number & size of villas, etc.  Includes kudos & complaints about room assignment, housekeeping, maintenance and renovation.

*Member Services* - Using your DVC Membership, Reservations / Account management (banking, borrowing, transferring) / Renting /  the DVC Collections (World Passport, Concierge, Adventurers). Includes What are my chances? ,  Why is there cash & not points availability?  and kudos/concerns about DVC Member Services (MS).

*Mousecellaneous* - DVC congratulations (new DVC member, waitlist came thru, reservation came thru), DVC rumors and speculations, DVC special events (cruises, member get-togethers, attraction previews) and other Disney/DVC related discussion not covered in other DVC Forums.

*DVC Trip Reports* - Share your travel experiences using DVC points. Welcome are vacation countdowns and reports for travels to DVC Resorts, Concierge Collection, Disney Collection, Adventurer Collection and World Passport Collection options.

*DVC Rent/Trade* - Renting and trading posts - The only forum for posts regarding the renting or transferring of points (I have a reservation for xxx ..., I have xxx points to rent/trade); but not for purchase or sale of contracts.

The DVC Rent/Trade Board is the place to request to rent a DVC reservation from a member, offer or request to trade points among members, or to offer to rent a reservation by members, or to trade your personal timeshare or condo for a DVC reservation or points transfer. Please make sure you read the posting requirements for this board on the sticky titled **How to use this Board**. Soliciting rentals by any other means (posting on other DIS forums, PMs) is not allowed.

Questions and discussion regarding the technical and philosophical aspects of renting should go on the *Member Services* Board. Any discussions about renters getting DVC perks, DP, DME, AP discounts, room requests, or resort activity questions all belong on the *DVC Resorts* Board. Questions about "What are my chances of getting a reservation" should be asked on the DVC *Member Services* Forum. We do ask that requests about availability for specific dates NOT be asked or answered since such availability can (and will) change. General availability questions like "What are my chances of finding a SSR Studio at 7 months for late August" are welcome on the DVC *Member Services* Forum.

If you have questions about other WDW resorts, restaurants, tickets/ticket brokers, weather, crowds and other non-DVC related information, please post those on the appropriate boards (Theme Parks, Resorts, Restaurants, Trip Planning, Rumors, Budget, etc.). If you have questions/comments about non-Disney topics, please post those on the DIS Community Board.

* For Sale posts are not allowed on any DISboards forums. This includes making mention of resort, Use Year or number of points when requesting information about selling. "Want-to-Buy" posts are also not allowed.*

If you wish to contact DVC, please feel free to use the toll-free contact for general sales information 1-800-500-3990 or 1-(407) 566-3100. The free video and information packet may be requested at that number.

*DISboards.com* has a wealth of content about Walt Disney World readily accessible online. There is information about all Theme Parks, Resorts, Restaurants (including menus), Tours, Special Events, Holiday Programs and more all available online. Most can be accessed directly from the *WDWINFO.com* main page or from the sidebar links on the left side of the wdwinfo site pages. While we do welcome information found on other internet sites, as a courtesy, we ask that links to other sites not be provided for information already available on our site.

*Welcome Home!!*​


----------

